# Watch your Cooler Racks!!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

This came from a atlantic city / Brig Board

homer	
Posted: Jul 3 2008, 09:37 AM	


Advanced Member


Group: Members
Posts: 3154
Member No.: 479
Joined: 20-October 04





I Discovered my cooler rack w/ the beloved water bottle GONE from next to my house this morning. We're preparing for OBX this week, hadn't decided yet whether or not to take it, well now I know. 

It's trash day, so the scrappers were out last night and this morning. I drove around the neighborhood in an angry panic, hoping to find some of them still around--I knew it was a long shot--and did encounter an old couple of guys w/ an old van. I surprised them as I poked my head in to see what was in the back. No rack. There's no way anyone could've "mistaken" it for trash- not even close.

I'm gonna call some of the scrap yards, if only just to "do something" about it. Very upset. I know, it should've been inside.

ANYway, in the chance that anyone encounter one of these at a flea market or garage sale, mine is customized- I drilled an extra hole where the pin attaches it to the hitch, and the "basket" part was attached to the "L" part w/ self-tapping hex heads. 

--------------------


Do not leave your Rack where it can be Seen from the Street,They will take it for scrap or resale!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks for the heads up Barry


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

They be ready to steal anything of value... but they better be looking for Joe Horn when they turn their back. opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep.....


----------

